# Skull Candy: I Should Have Listened



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I went ahead and purchased a pair Skull Candy Agent headphones against everyones advice. It was on a whim one day when I left my usual pair of riding headphones at home and decided I needed to have some music to listen to. I did my research, talked to people, and read the reviews beforehand so I should have known what I was getting myself into, but I liked the way they looked (don't laugh) and this was the perfect opportunity to purchase them. Sure enough, 2 months after making the purchase they break! Now the right headphone keeps cutting in and out.  I'm going to try to get in touch with their warranty people tomorrow to see if they can help me out. But for now, anyone thinking about buying a pair of skull candy headphones, you have been warned!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you bought halfcans for $40, what the fuck were you expecting for headphones used in an extreme environment


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

They didn't break due to the extreme environment. The day it started malfunctioning I was using them indoors. It was probably shoddy manufacturing or cheap materials. Either way they still are crap.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

That's why any headphones I ride with are cheapies. You'll eventually bust them up, rip the wires out, get them wet, whatever. $20 is my max for riding headphones.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> That's why any headphones I ride with are cheapies. You'll eventually bust them up, rip the wires out, get them wet, whatever. $20 is my max for riding headphones.




Quoted for truth!


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> That's why any headphones I ride with are cheapies. You'll eventually bust them up, rip the wires out, get them wet, whatever. $20 is my max for riding headphones.


I fell for their warranty. I thought it was at least a half way decent product if they are willing to replace it if it breaks.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

They're willing to do that because they're making a killing on them. Honestly, they're cheap ass headphones with catchy name, eye catching looks, and heavy marketing. Component wise and sound quality wise, they're cheap headphones. You're paying a premium for the marketing and aesthetics. They're basically the Burton of headphones.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

AcroPhile said:


> They didn't break due to the extreme environment. The day it started malfunctioning I was using them indoors. It was probably shoddy manufacturing or cheap materials. Either way they still are crap.


you bought them for riding, used them while riding, and all of a sudden they broke while you were looking at them?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Everyone knows about SKs already. Real test is their warranty. Let us know what happens after that.

And to be quite honest, their earbuds get the job done well enough for me. I don't listen music when I ride normally though. For home time, I'll take my Sony MDR-V600 over any SK.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

legallyillegal said:


> you bought them for riding, used them while riding, and all of a sudden they broke while you were looking at them?


I had them plugged into my laptop when I noticed the right headphone was cutting in an out. At first, it was just really annoying but if I bent the wire just the right way it would come back on. It kept getting worse and worse until Tuesday at Loveland when they stopped working all together. 



Leo said:


> Everyone knows about SKs already. Real test is their warranty. Let us know what happens after that.
> 
> And to be quite honest, their earbuds get the job done well enough for me. I don't listen music when I ride normally though. For home time, I'll take my Sony MDR-V600 over any SK.


Prior to this my usual headphones for riding the board and motorcycle were just the standard iPod earbuds but I never liked the way they fit in my ear. I always feel like they're about to fall out or just barley sticking in my ear so I have been thinking about buying over-ear headphones for quite some time and thats when I fell SK's marketing gimmicks. Either way, I'm going to call their warranty department and post back up with what happens.


----------



## chrisbryan89 (Mar 27, 2011)

Dude check out Sony MDR-XB40EX headphones. They aren't too expensive, awesome build quality, and un-beatable sound quality for the price. They come with all different earbud sizes so you can find the perfect ones for your ear. I always ride with earbuds, I can't stand over ear's while I'm riding just for the fact that if you take a good slam the chances of them surviving are minimal compared to earbuds you wear under your beanie or helmet. 

Hopefully their customer service honors their warranty and doesn't give you some runaround. Good luck


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I'm a believer in cheap headphones now too, though I only strayed from that belief for a while. I bought some $50 Siege headphones, and within 2 months they started cutting out from LAPTOP USE. That was it, though I realized it had something to do with the plug, probably the way they secured the wires. Thankfully they warrantied it and sent me another pair. The driver in the left ear came loose, meaning it was jangling around in the plastic socket. I had to take it apart and manually fix it. Now they are doing the same stupid thing the old ones did, making the music cut out when the wire moves at all (once again due to bad wire design). Meanwhile, my $10 Koss's Amazon.com: Koss KSC75 Portable Stereophone Headphones: Electronics sounded great, and lasted 2 years, though they recently died.


----------



## sirhc.yaj (Mar 21, 2011)

tour monster beats by dre


----------



## chrisbryan89 (Mar 27, 2011)

don't bother with beats, or any monster headphones at that for snowboarding... I own a set of the studios and they are decent headphones but monster headphones in general are crap... Especially their earbuds, and their build quality is less than stellar. They barely make it through a normal days use let alone a day on the mountain.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Don't bother with anything Monster period. Overpriced bullshit.


----------



## sirhc.yaj (Mar 21, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Don't bother with anything Monster period. Overpriced bullshit.


Ya get what you pay for, 2 year warrenty at best buy and a better sound then Bose. Two things I don't cut corners for:
1. My safety
2. My music... and I like it loud!


----------



## sirhc.yaj (Mar 21, 2011)

sirhc.yaj said:


> Ya get what you pay for, 2 year warrenty at best buy and a better sound then Bose. Two things I don't cut corners for:
> 1. My safety
> 2. My music... and I like it loud!


but hey, to each his own..


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

got some skull candy ear buds and they're crap. the bass distorts even if you have them moderately loud. i cant lie though....they look off the chain,


----------



## chrisbryan89 (Mar 27, 2011)

sirhc.yaj said:


> Ya get what you pay for, 2 year warrenty at best buy and a better sound then Bose. Two things I don't cut corners for:
> 1. My safety
> 2. My music... and I like it loud!


Beats would be decent if their price tag was half of what it is... There are FAR better headphones for the price you pay for beats... Sure the styling of the beats is probably best on the market but thats about it... when you are paying hundreds for headphones I expect them to be top notch sound, and build quality. Which the beats/monsters are not... When it comes to monster, you do NOT get what you pay for.

If you are really looking for some affordable headphones with superior sound quality check out vmoda or sennheiser.


----------



## sirhc.yaj (Mar 21, 2011)

chrisbryan89 said:


> Beats would be decent if their price tag was half of what it is... There are FAR better headphones for the price you pay for beats... Sure the styling of the beats is probably best on the market but thats about it... when you are paying hundreds for headphones I expect them to be top notch sound, and build quality. Which the beats/monsters are not... When it comes to monster, you do NOT get what you pay for.
> 
> If you are really looking for some affordable headphones with superior sound quality check out vmoda or sennheiser.


It's all preference bro, I love mine and If I lost them today I'd get a new pair that same day.


----------



## chrisbryan89 (Mar 27, 2011)

sirhc.yaj said:


> It's all preference bro, I love mine and If I lost them today I'd get a new pair that same day.


Well I'm not gonna hate on that... Whatever makes you happy


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

UPDATE (or the lack of one)

Had a terrible time trying to get in touch with their warranty people and at the end of the day I was not one step closer to getting them to fulfill their warranty then I was at the beginning of the day. Here's how my day went:

Step 1. I was smart enough to register my product the same day I bought it just incase something like this happened. Since then I have been getting the occasional email from them including a confirmation email for registering. So yesterday I go to log on to initiate the warranty process and It won't let me log in. Hmmmm

Step 2. Ok, so that didn't work so I decided to try to re-register and get a new login and password. Maybe this will work this time. I spend a few minutes filling out their form with all the standard information (name, email address, password, etc...). I hit the submit button. This time bold red writing informs me that my email address is invalid. WTF does that mean?

Step 3. I'm starting to get frustrated now so now it's time to call the customer service people. I call their Park City, UT phone number and after listening to to their touch tone menu (half of which is explaining that you can go online to their website for all the info you need  ), I then proceed to spend a few minutes on hold. The chick that answered was nice enough I guess. I explain to her my situation, she checks on her computer and is not finding my email address in their system even though I have been consistently getting emails from them every couple of weeks.  She then says that she will create an online account for me and I will get an email with an auto-generated password. I wait and wait and wait. It never comes!! Shocking!  By the time I decided I have waited a fair amount, I couldn't call back because they were closed.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Sounds like typical customer (dis)service to me. The strategy is to drag the conversation around in circles long enough, that you will accept a solution from them that never happens.


----------



## skasol (Mar 1, 2011)

AcroPhile said:


> I went ahead and purchased a pair Skull Candy Agent headphones against everyones advice. It was on a whim one day when I left my usual pair of riding headphones at home and decided I needed to have some music to listen to. I did my research, talked to people, and read the reviews beforehand so I should have known what I was getting myself into, but I liked the way they looked (don't laugh) and this was the perfect opportunity to purchase them. Sure enough, 2 months after making the purchase they break! Now the right headphone keeps cutting in and out.  I'm going to try to get in touch with their warranty people tomorrow to see if they can help me out. But for now, anyone thinking about buying a pair of skull candy headphones, you have been warned!



next time you should buy them from best buy. their warranty is pretty good. They will replace the headphones all the time.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> Sounds like typical customer (dis)service to me. The strategy is to drag the conversation around in circles long enough, that you will accept a solution from them that never happens.


The OP may have something wrong with his head. Skullcandy has warrantied every piece of equipment that I've sent in no questions asked, all while doing it in a timely professional matter. And honestly, if your goin to bitch about how bad their warranty menu is, life's a bitch. I'd much rather wait two minutes to talk instead of not get my headphones warrantied and be fucked in the ass. It's worth it all the way.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

Also, it sounds like the OP is at fault here. Everything I've heard him complain about is all attributed to human error. Also, it's clear to me now that none of you know what the fuck you're talking about. Don't bitch about the build quality of the headphones if you don't know the backstory of manufacturing them as well. Just a little lesson, almost ALL headphones made in china are the same. The manufacturer has a list of options and specs for the buds/headphones and the company chooses what they want, And then puts their name on it and markets it as their own shit. So saying your Koss or Sony shit is better is all in your head.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Somebody is all butthurt we're making fun of his overhyped, overpriced Ed Hardy looking headphones...

If they're all the same then why are you paying for SK's marketing via their ridiculous mark up?


----------



## chrisbryan89 (Mar 27, 2011)

> Also, it sounds like the OP is at fault here. Everything I've heard him complain about is all attributed to human error. Also, it's clear to me now that none of you know what the fuck you're talking about. Don't bitch about the build quality of the headphones if you don't know the backstory of manufacturing them as well. Just a little lesson, almost ALL headphones made in china are the same. The manufacturer has a list of options and specs for the buds/headphones and the company chooses what they want, And then puts their name on it and markets it as their own shit. So saying your Koss or Sony shit is better is all in your head.


You my friend have had absolutely nothing helpful or educational to say... I am now convinced that when it comes to audio equipment YOU have absolutely NO idea what you are talking about if you think skullcandy products are of quality. What we are simply saying is that skullcandy headphones might be decent if they carried a price tag 1/4 of what they actually are... However they charge WAY too much for the product that they sell... I am not complaining, because I have tested their headphones and have chosen to put my money elsewhere. Now if somebody were to repeat the mistake by purchasing sk products repeatedly, and expect a different result then yes... I would have zero sympathy for the buyer, and I think that OP has learned this lesson. 

Now onto your point about the "backstory" on production of products. Just because many products are constructed in foreign countries does not mean that they are all of equal quality. For instance, sk headphones are manufactured in China, as are sony'. However if you compare a set of headphones of equal price from each company there is a tremendous difference in both build quality, and sound quality. A $40 set of sony headphones with blow any set of sk' out of the water in both senses (so your argument is neither valid nor educated). So again we are not "bitching" about skullcandy, but simply advising people not to waste their money on sk products. They are WAY overpriced for the quality you get.

I think I can speak for everybody else here in saying please, if you insist on coming back here and bringing negativity with you at least try to educate yourself first so that you do not sound completely ignorant.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Somebody is all butthurt we're making fun of his overhyped, overpriced Ed Hardy looking headphones...
> 
> If they're all the same then why are you paying for SK's marketing via their ridiculous mark up?


I do not pay the MSRP for skullcandy headphones/earbuds, or any product of theirs for that matter. I repeatedly buy skullcandy because I have had absolutely ZERO trouble with their warranty. Although I shouldn't have to warranty things as much as I did, I'd much rather consistently have a new product and not pay for it, then to buy a new product over and over and over again.


chrisbryan89 said:


> You my friend have had absolutely nothing helpful or educational to say... I am now convinced that when it comes to audio equipment YOU have absolutely NO idea what you are talking about if you think skullcandy products are of quality. What we are simply saying is that skullcandy headphones might be decent if they carried a price tag 1/4 of what they actually are... However they charge WAY too much for the product that they sell... I am not complaining, because I have tested their headphones and have chosen to put my money elsewhere. Now if somebody were to repeat the mistake by purchasing sk products repeatedly, and expect a different result then yes... I would have zero sympathy for the buyer, and I think that OP has learned this lesson.
> 
> Now onto your point about the "backstory" on production of products. Just because many products are constructed in foreign countries does not mean that they are all of equal quality. For instance, sk headphones are manufactured in China, as are sony'. However if you compare a set of headphones of equal price from each company there is a tremendous difference in both build quality, and sound quality. A $40 set of sony headphones with blow any set of sk' out of the water in both senses (so your argument is neither valid nor educated). So again we are not "bitching" about skullcandy, but simply advising people not to waste their money on sk products. They are WAY overpriced for the quality you get.
> 
> I think I can speak for everybody else here in saying please, if you insist on coming back here and bringing negativity with you at least try to educate yourself first so that you do not sound completely ignorant.


Yet again, you do not know what you are talking about. I just love the fact that you're talking out of you're ass and act like you know what you're talking about,because you touched the earbuds and said, "oh... DIFFERENT." http://gizmodo.com/#!5617200/the-secret-scam-of-cheap-earbuds


----------



## chrisbryan89 (Mar 27, 2011)

> I do not pay the MSRP for skullcandy headphones/earbuds, or any product of theirs for that matter. I repeatedly buy skullcandy because I have had absolutely ZERO trouble with their warranty. Although I shouldn't have to warranty things as much as I did, I'd much rather consistently have a new product and not pay for it, then to buy a new product over and over and over again.
> 
> Yet again, you do not know what you are talking about. I just love the fact that you're talking out of you're ass and act like you know what you're talking about,because you touched the earbuds and said, "oh... DIFFERENT." Gizmodo, the Gadget Guide


Well I'm sure that by posting that link you thought you were making a point when in fact if you read that article instead of doing a google search to prove me wrong you would realize that the subject matter covered in that article in fact reinforced what I was saying in the first place... That skullcandy headphones are cheaply made and are not a quality product. Which is exactly what we have been saying throughout this entire thread. If you are too lazy to read the article that YOU posted then let me quote it for you

"Turns out, all that variety can be misleading—particularly when you look at the lower end of the market. While the sheer number of options from companies like Skullcandy and Scosche may suggest otherwise, you are definitely not buying a unique sonic snowflake when you opt for the Asym Rasta IEMs." 

Now before you say something dumb let me point out that i understand that the above mentioned headphones are not skullcandy' top of the line, but are still a $30 set of earbuds... Now for $30 you could buy a set of headphones from a reputable company such as V-moda or Sennheiser, and get a much better product. Everything we have been saying in this thread is that for the price you pay for SK' you could get a much better quality product, and your only argument is that all inexpensive headphones are the same which is absolutely not true, and yet again a statement that you have yet back up with actual proof or statistics. But thank you again for not being helpful at all in anything you have said. Oh and don't get mad. I am not trying to pull a "told you so", and if you provide an intelligent, valid argument then I will acknowledge that and give you credit. 

So I will stand by my original statement in saying that skullcandy headphones are a sub par quality product, and if you wish to buy some much better quality headphones for a similar price check out v-moda, sennheiser, or the sony MDR line.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

chrisbryan89 said:


> Well I'm sure that by posting that link you thought you were making a point when in fact if you read that article instead of doing a google search to prove me wrong you would realize that the subject matter covered in that article in fact reinforced what I was saying in the first place... That skullcandy headphones are cheaply made and are not a quality product. Which is exactly what we have been saying throughout this entire thread. If you are too lazy to read the article that YOU posted then let me quote it for you
> 
> "Turns out, all that variety can be misleading—particularly when you look at the lower end of the market. While the sheer number of options from companies like Skullcandy and Scosche may suggest otherwise, you are definitely not buying a unique sonic snowflake when you opt for the Asym Rasta IEMs."
> 
> ...


I NEVER said that skullcandy makes a quality product, I merely said they have a wonderful warranty service and it keeps me buying them. Get it, smartypants? "A $40 set of sony headphones with blow any set of sk' out of the water" Just like I said, you don't know what you're talking about. They're all essentially the same thing. You're comparing two apples that are EXACTLY THE SAME, but one apple has a sticker that is black and costs $.50 and the other has a sticker that is white and costs $.20. You started arguing about something I had never mentioned.



> So again we are not "bitching" about skullcandy, but simply advising people not to waste their money on sk products. They are WAY overpriced for the quality you get.


I said that the OP was bitching about the warranty menu, and I NEVER mentioned ANY complaints you or anyone else was making, about the product itself.


----------



## chrisbryan89 (Mar 27, 2011)

> I NEVER said that skullcandy makes a quality product, I merely said they have a wonderful warranty service and it keeps me buying them. Get it, smartypants? "A $40 set of sony headphones with blow any set of sk' out of the water" Just like I said, you don't know what you're talking about. They're all essentially the same thing. You're comparing two apples that are EXACTLY THE SAME, but one apple has a sticker that is black and costs $.50 and the other has a sticker that is white and costs $.20. You started arguing about something I had never mentioned.


Ok I will say this... Pick yourself up a pair of the Sony MDR-XB series ear buds and compare the sound quality with an equal priced product from skullcandy. There is no comparison. They are on a different level of quality, but I understand why you would think the way you do when you don't have any personal experience, and you are basing what you say off of an artile you pulled offline. Before you argue with me check them out for yourself, because I can honestly say that I have given skullcandy headphones plenty of opportunities to prove me wrong and they keep failing when compared to the headphones I mentioned. I might also mention that I am not the only person say this. Many people that I have recommended headphones to (because they were upset with skullcandy) have agreed that there is absolutely no comparison.

But hey if you have had good luck with the skullcandy customer support then continue to give them your business. That is completely up to you, and as I said earlier in the thread it is all about what makes you happy. However I still encourage you to broaden your horizons and try some other headphones. You might just be surprised when you take a step away from skullcandy' pretty appearance.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

chrisbryan89 said:


> Ok I will say this... Pick yourself up a pair of the Sony MDR-XB series ear buds and compare the sound quality with an equal priced product from skullcandy. There is no comparison. They are on a different level of quality, but I understand why you would think the way you do when you don't have any personal experience, and you are basing what you say off of an artile you pulled offline. Before you argue with me check them out for yourself, because I can honestly say that I have given skullcandy headphones plenty of opportunities to prove me wrong and they keep failing when compared to the headphones I mentioned. I might also mention that I am not the only person say this. Many people that I have recommended headphones to (because they were upset with skullcandy) have agreed that there is absolutely no comparison.
> 
> But hey if you have had good luck with the skullcandy customer support then continue to give them your business. That is completely up to you, and as I said earlier in the thread it is all about what makes you happy. However I still encourage you to broaden your horizons and try some other headphones. You might just be surprised when you take a step away from skullcandy' pretty appearance.


I said it before and I'll say it again, I buy skullcandy headphones purely based off of their warranty. I tried sony headphones and I can't say I was satisfied, mainly because I didn't get to try their earbuds. I'm an earbuds person, because I'm not bringing headphones to school. That's just dumb. I respect your opinion. My FMJ's were the best 20 dollars I ever spent, and blow any pair of sonys $50 and under out of the water. boom.(although, FMJ's DO retail for $80 so that may be why...)


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

I use klipsch earbuds for everything. riding, sitting at home, on a plane, etc. They set me back about 70 bucks, and i've had em for 6 months now and they havent missed a beat (literally and figuratively. They have AMAZING sound quality). check em out, they're great riding earbuds

http://www.amazon.com/Klipsch-IMAGE-S4-Noise-Isolating-Headphones/dp/B001V9LPT4


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm just going to put this out here Andreas you're a fucking moron plain and simple. The OPs problem with his Skullcandies is typical in them as they use a hard wire that's cheap and when flexed it starts to break. I have warrantied THOUSANDS of these over the years in the various shops I've worked in. It is a common problem and their warranty isn't as good as it used to be. Used to be 100% coverage for shit like this now it's a 50% credit which is bullshit. It was not a user problem, it was not abuse, it was a fucking shitty made product.

As far as the actual warranty claim that bullshit is typical of a company that doesn't want to acknowledge they have a problem.

For the price there is way better out there and that's been stated. Now maybe if you'd remove your head from your ass and pull the shit out of your ears you might hear what is being said.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Based on that statement, why do most manufacturers use shitty wires and wire designs? I mean 95% of headphone failures are due to wires coming lose over time and losing contact, hence the volume cutting out. It's kinda ridiculous when you have to dump perfectly good headphones that just have loose/fucked up wires.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> Based on that statement, why do most manufacturers use shitty wires and wire designs? I mean 95% of headphone failures are due to wires coming lose over time and losing contact, hence the volume cutting out. It's kinda ridiculous when you have to dump perfectly good headphones that just have loose/fucked up wires.


thats a great point. people at headphone companies should be researching ways of making their cables more durable rather than seeking the clearest highs and least interference and whatever. only "audiophiles" care about that kinda shit. we just need bulletproof headphones we can use to get our jam on on the mountain


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Skullcandy sucks balls at this point. I still have my Smokins from like year 3, but that's when they actually cared to make a good product. Even if they still had the 100% warranty, with the durability they provide now you'd have to be sending in headphones every 3 months.

We warranty their shit all the time. 

Try Aerial7 or Siege. Hell even Nixon makes a better headphone.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> Based on that statement, why do most manufacturers use shitty wires and wire designs? I mean 95% of headphone failures are due to wires coming lose over time and losing contact, hence the volume cutting out. It's kinda ridiculous when you have to dump perfectly good headphones that just have loose/fucked up wires.


This seems to be an OVERLY common problem with Skull Candy. 80-90% of people that I talked to had encountered the same problem. I'm going to try again with their warranty people on Monday morning.


----------



## chrisbryan89 (Mar 27, 2011)

AcroPhile said:


> This seems to be an OVERLY common problem with Skull Candy. 80-90% of people that I talked to had encountered the same problem. I'm going to try again with their warranty people on Monday morning.


I hope they make this right and honor their warranty... If not I would speak with a rep and let them know that you will no longer purchase their products, and that you will inform everybody you can about their lack of customer service. That might encourage them to make things right. Good luck


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm just going to put this out here Andreas you're a fucking moron plain and simple. The OPs problem with his Skullcandies is typical in them as they use a hard wire that's cheap and when flexed it starts to break. I have warrantied THOUSANDS of these over the years in the various shops I've worked in. It is a common problem and their warranty isn't as good as it used to be. Used to be 100% coverage for shit like this now it's a 50% credit which is bullshit. It was not a user problem, it was not abuse, it was a fucking shitty made product.
> 
> As far as the actual warranty claim that bullshit is typical of a company that doesn't want to acknowledge they have a problem.
> 
> For the price there is way better out there and that's been stated. Now maybe if you'd remove your head from your ass and pull the shit out of your ears you might hear what is being said.


What the hell are you talking about? I warranty my headphones for the SAME EXACT PROBLEM and I have NEVER gotten a 50% off. The only time I got that was after I smashed them when I was riding my bike. Nothing makes me a moron you stupid asshole. I'm allowed to have an opinion, and so are you. I FUCKING ACKNOWLEDGED THERE ARE BETTER HEADPHONES OUT THERE AS WELL. Take YOUR head out of your ass and learn to read, moron.


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

i found a pair of awesome headphones at rite aid for under $20. Panasonic wrap headphones. durable and loud enough to hear but still can hear everything around you.

skull candy is garbage.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

> What the hell are you talking about? I warranty my headphones for the SAME EXACT PROBLEM and I have NEVER gotten a 50% off. The only time I got that was after I smashed them when I was riding my bike. Nothing makes me a moron you stupid asshole. I'm allowed to have an opinion, and so are you. I FUCKING ACKNOWLEDGED THERE ARE BETTER HEADPHONES OUT THERE AS WELL. Take YOUR head out of your ass and learn to read, moron.


Aww is someone butt hurt that they got called a dumbass? Backpedling it's more than how hipsters keep their bikes up.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Aww is someone butt hurt that they got called a dumbass? Backpedling it's more than how hipsters keep their bikes up.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

Didnt read all the thread, but just gonna share some personal experience here.
I had a few pairs that were broken, right or left headphone busted for some reason (mostly ink'd earbuds) and i sent them all in thru their website and they gave me full store credit for all of them, had about 100$ in store credit. I went and found a 40% off coupon (just google skullcandy coupon online) and i have gotten everyone in my family a pair and gotten myself 2 pairs of 40$ ones that i really like and i still have about 60$ in store credit. I'll keep sending them back as long as they keep honoring their warranty. paying for shipping> buying whole new headphones.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

myschims said:


> Didnt read all the thread, but just gonna share some personal experience here.
> I had a few pairs that were broken, right or left headphone busted for some reason (mostly ink'd earbuds) and i sent them all in thru their website and they gave me full store credit for all of them, had about 100$ in store credit. I went and found a 40% off coupon (just google skullcandy coupon online) and i have gotten everyone in my family a pair and gotten myself 2 pairs of 40$ ones that i really like and i still have about 60$ in store credit. I'll keep sending them back as long as they keep honoring their warranty. paying for shipping> buying whole new headphones.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

My skull candy ink'd lasted me 3 days of riding. Yes, I knew what I was getting into when I got them but I thought I might actually get at least 5 days outta them. No matter though. I now have some $20 panasonic ear buds that have decent enough sound and are lasting well.


----------



## SlickmisterN (Mar 19, 2011)

Shure Headphones /thread


----------

